# Myrtle Beach wanted May 7th week



## gjhardt

Looking for at least a two bedroom.  Would love Oceanwatch but if you have something available that is two or three bedrooms please let me know.


----------



## jcraycraft

*Wyndham SeWatch*

Have a 5/7 2 BR offered in the Rentals Offered section
Jerry


----------



## kev5982

sent you a pm


----------



## kev5982

Did you find your week?


----------



## gjhardt

*myrtle beach*

No,  haven't found one yet.  
It is for a young couple and their children at our church and I had a couple of offers for them but they haven't taken any of them.  I think they are hoping for Marriott Oceanwatch - I told them that is a long shot.  The offers were nice so I have encouraged them to consider them.


----------



## gjhardt

*Found a unit -*

Thank you to all that replied - my friends have found a unit thanks again.
Tuggers always come through.


----------

